

A universal plug socket... at last? - inm
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-18266022

======
jgrahamc
I saw something like this in India: [http://blog.jgc.org/2010/06/greatest-
hotel-socket-collection...](http://blog.jgc.org/2010/06/greatest-hotel-socket-
collection-ever.html)

------
weirdcat
A similar design is used in cheap universal IR controlled outlets:
[http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ir-remote-controlled-ac-
outlet-...](http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ir-remote-controlled-ac-outlet-for-
appliances-220v-12902?item=40)

